
Show HN: The Ormsby Guitars 3D Design Studio App - webprofusion
https://designer.ormsbyguitars.com/app/
======
webprofusion
This 3D production customisation tool is worth checking out if you're into
guitars, WebGL, ThreeJS, Angular 2+, Ionic Framework (2+) or web tech demos in
general. It's not that often you see a real life use of 3D on the web that
people actually want/need to use, so hopefully this makes a nice change :)

@webprofusion

